# Lake Livingston?



## bearkat51 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi everyone. I am new to this forum and just had some questions about Lake Livingston. I recently moved to Huntsville for school. I grew up fishing Lake Somerville and had lots of fun bank fishing. But since I have been here I have found it hard to bank fish, mostly the northern part of the lake since it is closer for me. I fished Carolina creek yesterday and caught 7 undersized crappie from the 980 bridge, but could not find any paths to go further down the creek. Is most of the land along the river and lake privately owned? What kind of places allow for bank fishing? Reason I am asking is because the white bass spawn is about to happen and I want to get into them like I used to do in the creeks at Somerville. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bearkat51 (Dec 5, 2008)

I have seem to run into this problem on another fishing forum. It seems fishermen from lake livingston have lock jaw. I guess I was spoiled at lake somerville where people would freely give info to anyone. And the reason may also be that ya'll don't know much info about bank fishing livingston, and thats ok. I am pretty good at finding fish so I know I will catch a bunch, but I was just wanting some help because I am new to the area.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

bearkat just found your post not very familar with upper part of livingston
but you can bank fish around Harmon creek Marina on Harmon creek
http://www.harmoncreek.com/
they used to have web site also try the Trinty river off Hiwy 19 lots
trail and paths along the river This is about all the help I can give you
hope it helps. Not a lot of freshwater fishermen on the site mostly ole salts

anyways welcome to the site anymore questions let me know I'll try to help


----------



## bearkat51 (Dec 5, 2008)

thank you for your info fishnnutt. I did not mean to sound mean but I really love to fish and I have found it hard to find any info on lake livingston, from any website. I wish I had a boat but money is real tight since I go to college, so I am confined to the banks. I just don't want to end up on someones property and get a fine or shot at. lol. Thank you again for the info.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

you might want to try Lake Raven in Huntsville State Park
its south of Huntsville on I-45 look it up on the net. 
It has bass.catfish,perch, camping and such also canoe rental.
Bass is catch and release but there are some nice ones in there.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Do you read my posts on this site? Gator Gar's? dbullard's, whitebassfisherman's, TexasGG, or Fishingsolider's? Maybe you should,....
Bank fishing for whites is tough on Livingston, but back a few decades ago I fished the rip rap across from Galloways Marina where White Rock Creek has a bridge over it. BIG SOW whites were there and willing especially in late winter, and early spring. Shad, dead or alive on light tackle were the trick as the water was usually too cold to work lures slow enough, and the pick ups were light, give it a try. You can also go up to nelson's creek and sometimes get some spwaning action from the bridge, or at the bridge over the Trinity down the road when the river really floods the fields.
SS


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Bearkat51, if you don't mind fishing with an old geezer, Pm me after I start posting some good white bass trips in early spring and I will take you with me in my boat, you buy the gas.
SS


----------



## bearkat51 (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks shadslinger. I might take you up on that offer in spring. I like lake raven but for some reason I can't get enough of those white bass. lol. I don't know what it is about them. I believe that I am going to give the Harmony creek marina a try. Againg thank you all for the advice. I hope that I can use it to my advantage.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Shadslinger knows Lake Livingston. Now if you want to fish to whitebass spawn run, try Jesse Jones Park off of FM1960. It is almost like fishing up at Yegua Creek and Newmanns Bottom up at Lake Somerville. I fish both spots during the whitebass run. I've only have been doing the freshwater thing for 2 years now but those are the 2 best places that I have had success at. If you ever want to go back up to Sommerville to the creeks let me know.


----------



## bearkat51 (Dec 5, 2008)

thanks SaltH2oAssassin. I believe that I met you last year at newmanns. you might not remember me but I was fishing across the creek from you and your buddy at the bend upstream from the parking lot bridge. I go back to Brenham quite a bit so maybe I will see you out there again.


----------



## TxSlammin (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey man got an email from a guy on another website that said i might be able to help you. For bank fishing on Livingston as far as white bass its guna be hard but the rip rap that was mentioned already would be a good beat. Most of the river on that side is free game but just watch for the gators. Also are you Familiar with the area between Crockett-Lufkin. I went to SFA i know ur at SHSU but lets put that aside. There is a creek that comes off the Angelina river on highway 21 that is packed full of whites and hybrids early and middle spring. I go by it on my way to the deerlease so the next time i go ill get you some mileage from SHSU to the creek


----------



## bearkat51 (Dec 5, 2008)

thanks for the info TxSlammin. I do not know to much about the crocke-lufkin area. This is my first year to live around here. THat sounds like a good place though. I will try to google earth the area. thanks again.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Hey bearkat51, I do remember you . As a matter of fact my buddy and I were just talking about you. We think the flounder run is over now and are gearing up for the white bass run now. Maybe we will see you up there. Keep us posted on your trips so we know how it is up there and we will do the same here.


----------



## 12lbtest (Jun 1, 2005)

shadslinger said:


> Do you read my posts on this site? Gator Gar's? dbullard's, whitebassfisherman's, TexasGG, or Fishingsolider's? Maybe you should,....
> Bank fishing for whites is tough on Livingston, but back a few decades ago I fished the rip rap across from Galloways Marina where White Rock Creek has a bridge over it. BIG SOW whites were there and willing especially in late winter, and early spring. Shad, dead or alive on light tackle were the trick as the water was usually too cold to work lures slow enough, and the pick ups were light, give it a try. You can also go up to nelson's creek and sometimes get some spwaning action from the bridge, or at the bridge over the Trinity down the road when the river really floods the fields.
> SS


Shadslinger just gave you a good spot a lot of the locals use. Park before the bridge going over and cast along that rip rap. There are some good cats that work through there too. Bring a cast net there is plenty of shad in the area and usually a couple of good throws will get you enough for the day. Don't park on the bridge.

12lb

PS The Marina is known as Freedom Shores now but I think they still have the Galloways sign up.


----------



## bob watson (Aug 18, 2005)

shadslinger... i have been on this site for a few years.... you are really good for this site.... wonder why you do not talk about the dam fishing much anymore....below the dam...


----------



## bearkat51 (Dec 5, 2008)

I just want to say thanks to everyone for the info and help. I can't wait until the whitebass realy start to move up into the creeks and river. Hey SaltH2oAssassin, I will def keep you informed about Somerville. I hope to make it over there a few times this spring. We need lots of rain over there though. Thanks again everyone


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Well, BW it is like this, that is the best freshwater fishing in the world, below Livingston Dam, when it's right. Now after the recent construction that re-routed the main channel away from the far West bank`and funneld it to the middle with bulkheads the right time is very short as the water from high(or higher) discharge drains out of the basin, that is the tailrace, in a short time. 
The excellent fishing with it. The window for great whitebass and catfish action used to be several weeks after a high discharge, now it's about 3 days.
Though as the river gets exteremly low, like now. The fishing for white bass, stripers, and catfish can be good, but the access sucks and I have problems with heavy lifting or even light lifiting after 5 back/spine surgeries so I don't launch to fish there in my 19'CC deepv unless there is alot of discharge, and it's been too dry form the TRA to let much out.


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

*white bass info*

Try fishing at the lock and dam on hi-way 7, its midway between Crockett and Midway. Good bank fishing. Its got a park, restrooms and a boat launch. I have slain them there. God Bless America


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The lock and dam can be awesome fishing for whites, crappie, and catfish from the bank. I fished there on a regular basis when I lived closer to it. The best fishing is when the river is low and green, but can be good under other conditions as well. 
It's 100 mile trip for me now, and if I'm driving that far to fish it's to the coast.


----------



## bob watson (Aug 18, 2005)

*dam*

i know about the back surgury however they fixed mine the first time....down town... well last summer went to get out of my tractor and slipped....spread eagle... cracks below ball joint in right.hip./... now hip replcement.... after deer season maybe we can go.. built a 14 ft extra wide last winter... never bend wet..cant get in my 24ft cc either...i hunt mexico and its starting to happen .. keep up the good posts...


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

BW that's a 10-4. 
Good luck down deep south way, this real artic air coming down will set the stage.
I have been having a jones about getting a flatbottom to fish the river, lets take yours and go catch some soon.
SS


----------



## bob watson (Aug 18, 2005)

*dam*

we can really do that soon.... im simi retired and really want to start some serious fishing... will call u next week... thanks again


----------

